# How to inquire about volunteering?



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

So this year we have to do a certain number of hours' volunteer work, as well as next year and the year after (the number is significantly higher after this year.) And I've always wanted to volunteer at a therapeutic centre, they seem like such a great idea.

I did some searching and found the PERFECT centre - it's close to me, I'm old enough for it, it doesn't even need any experience (even though I have some) so I'm not going to be doing anything I can't handle. 

The problem is contacting them. I have no clue how to do it! They have a contact form on their website, so I'll use that, but what do I say? They seem pretty casual and 'welcome any enquiries from people interested in supporting our activities.' What should I include? I don't have to be formal, or anything like that, but I don't know what to say or how to say it, I've never done anything like this before. Help please?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well does anyone you know work there you could ask them how that got in? If you don't have anyone you know there just ask what you will be doing and than tell them what you can do and than all you can do is wait. I am sorry that I cant help you more. I need help finding my own job so I can buy stuff for my horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'd suggest picking up the phone and calling them. If it's anything like the one where I volunteered they are always looking for eager volunteers, so you'll almost certainly be welcomed. Call and express your interest, and ask when they will be holding a volunteer training session. 

I also had to do community service hours in high school, and I completed most of them at a therapeutic riding center. They lady ran it/boarded at my barn, so getting involved was super simple for me. She was quite a bit nutty and somewhat hard to deal with, but it was still a very rewarding experience for me. 



AprilLover123 said:


> Well I wondering how do you get a job working with horses but I don't talk to people to much I am kind of shy. What should I do?


Well that's kind of a different situation... Most therapeutic riding centers are very welcoming and encouraging of volunteer help. If you're looking for paid employment then the folks running the facility would probably quite a bit more selective of who they take on...


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks well for your help but I don't know very many places I can work at but maybe I can work with horses at a place were I got my horse April. The thing is I don't think they are looking for help. Any suggestions? By the way nice cat i have 3.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks to both of you! DD, yes my dad suggested calling as well but I wanted to do what they asked, using the form they provided, in case they were really busy when they called and I annoyed them or something :lol:. Maybe I should call them though...I suck on the phone...I don't know! Argh! Do I just ask if they'd like another volunteer and that I'm interested in helping them?

I'm definitely not looking for paid employment, just as a volunteer once a week or so.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Chokolate said:


> Thanks to both of you! DD, yes my dad suggested calling as well but I wanted to do what they asked, using the form they provided, in case they were really busy when they called and I annoyed them or something :lol:. Maybe I should call them though...I suck on the phone...I don't know! Argh! Do I just ask if they'd like another volunteer and that I'm interested in helping them?
> 
> I'm definitely not looking for paid employment, just as a volunteer once a week or so.


Just say that you're a (I assume) high school student interested in volunteering once a week with her organization if they are in need of volunteers. Say that you have horse experience and think it would be a very rewarding thing for you and the riders. I get nervous talking to people on the phone too, but there's no reason to be nervous about this!

You can fill out the form, but I find that people generally take others more seriously over the phone.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Also, make sure that the organization is approved to count towards your service hours. Our therapeutic center was on a list of approved organizations for my school, and if you wanted to volunteer at a non-approved organization then you needed to jump through a few hoops to do so.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, I think I will call them after all. I don't think we have an approved list as such, but we do have to check with our year coordinator whether our service counts. For example, we're not allowed to volunteer at a preschool because it's not really helping out those in need, it's just fun to do. I feel sure that mine will count though, because it's a non-profit organisation for helping people. Even if it doesn't count, I want to do it anyway


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey old do you have to be to be able to get a job anyways I am assuming at least 13 years old. Well maybe younger if you really want to. Hey and know if million dollar mustaing is a good T.V show?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Here in Australia, you have to be over 14 for basically every official job, and normally businesses won't take you if you're under 15 or 16. You can do chores in your neighbourhood, baby/pet sit from whatever age you want. Never watched 'Mustang Million,' whatever that is.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Good idea... I definitely went above and beyond the number of hours required when I did it. I enjoyed it, so I just volunteered every week and she signed off on the number of hours that I needed.



AprilLover123 said:


> Hey old do you have to be to be able to get a job anyways I am assuming at least 13 years old. Well maybe younger if you really want to. Hey and know if million dollar mustaing is a good T.V show?


Might want to start your own thread on both of those matters... neither are particularly relevant to the original question, and you'll get much better results if you start another. But, it varies based on the job and where you are located.


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I might dog sit. We do have a lot of dogs. So how is Australia is it cool?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

It's pretty hot right now  we're four days into autumn so it should be cooling soonish. Otherwise, it's basically the same as America minus guns and American accents . And plus lots of kangaroos, crocodiles, and drop bears xD


----------



## GodGirl11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just say you're interested in volunteering and wondering if there is an application you can fill out and where to find it )) Therapy riding people are usually SUPER nice so don't be nervous!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks GodGirl! There is an application form but I'd like to speak to them first just to make sure they're interested in new volunteers before I submit it - it's more of a permission form than an application 

I am going to be contacting them soon after this round of exams is done. I feel like teachers always give us exams all at the same time xD


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

In my experience, barns like that are usually thrilled to have any new volunteers coming in, even more one with horse experience. So no need to be nervous, I'm sure they'd love to have you! Best of luck with your exams, btw


----------



## Macavity (Oct 15, 2013)

When I got started volunteering, I simply sent the organization an email saying I was interested, how old I was, and my experience. They do love getting new volunteers, but love getting volunteers with prior experience!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I think I'll send an email first, just because that's what it says to do on the website, and see if/what the reply is. If there's no reply, I'll call, otherwise I'll go from there 

I'll let you know what's going on!


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

You could always go the the barn or shelter. Than talk to the manger there.


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't know how the folks operate that you are considering volunteering for, but as for us, we would bend over backwards to help you feel comfortable about volunteering! We always need volunteers!! In fact, much of our time on the Board of Directors is aimed at 1) finding more volunteers and, 2) finding grants and/or fund-raising activities.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Well...what with loads of things happening all at once over the past few months I only just got around to sending these lovely people an email yesterday. It was short and sweet but I think it was OK (just stated my name, age, that I had some experience with horses, contact by mobile or email) so now I'm waiting for a reply...


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Just to update, I went for the first time today and it was absolutely wonderful - the people were all lovely, the horses had the sweetest temperaments and the funniest quirks and all get so much love and attention from workers and riders alike, plus it was fantastic to see the riders having such an amazing time with their horses, they all had the biggest grins while they were riding and it was beautiful to see.

Can't wait to go back again!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Cool, I'm glad you had fun! It can be pretty rewarding with a well run program.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

You'd be surprised - most of these centers need need need lots of volunteers. Once you get the initial training - you can side walk the rider, or if you have horse experience you can horse handle. Both are rewarding and fun besides getting great exercise. In fact that was the entry into taking lessons after a 30 year hiatus. But I digress. Usually they want a volunteer to commit to 3 hours a week - they often need short notice filling in of positions because of illness or vacations. If the volunteers don't show up, the rider can't ride. These centers are eternally grateful for any help.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks LLLR, that's about how much I'm doing at the moment: from about 9am to 12-1pm. My centre actually has loads of volunteers, about 10-12 for 6 horses plus some people in the office. I haven't led/side walked yet but we spend time looking after the horses and their yards which can take some time!

What's also great is that after all the classes/training are done we all have a delicious lunch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey awesome that you got the job I am going to get one on this ranch called Foxten Morgan and my best friend is going there too.


----------

